# strikes to the knee



## JadeDragon3 (Jan 21, 2008)

My question to you guys/gals is this: How effective are kicks to the knee for ending a fight? Do they work or not? Has anybody used them in a real situation? How much pressure or force is needed in the kick to effectively end a fight?


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jan 21, 2008)

I find it to be very effective in fact it is one of the areas I target the most.  As far as ending a fight sure why not....My teacher use to say becareful in practicing kicks to the knee because you can damage your training partner.


----------



## Spinback (Jan 21, 2008)

A kick to the knee can certainly end a fight, but only in th sense that it would give you enough time to run away.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jan 21, 2008)

I have not needed to use a knee kick in a fight so far, but I have been on the receiving end of something similar.

While playing football (soccer to you Americans) I took a vicious check to my lower leg and knee.  This was not a direct attack on the joint but it stopped me cold.  I couldn't put any weight on that foot and I felt like all the tendons and ligaments in my knee had been stretched beyond capacity.  It also hurt like hell.

The interesting thing is that we have in our qinna set a number of attacks against the knee which are just like what happened to me. 

Its a great target area.  Doesn't take much effort to hurt or damage it.  But, as JcA said, its tought to train because of its fragility.


----------



## Kacey (Jan 21, 2008)

Kicking the knee in a self-defense situation will slow your opponent down (hurts like hell to get kicked in the joint); properly aimed, you can damage your attacker enough that s/he cannot follow you.  As others have said, you have to be careful kicking knees in a training situation, as one good shot could permanently injure your partner; knees are fragile.


----------



## Explorer (Jan 21, 2008)

I like targeting the inside of the knee.  Just above the knee, actually.  When tied up with someone ... all their attention is focused on the upper body ... so I start thinking about re-directing their attention.  Often the attackers back foot is turned out slightly and that's all I need for a target inside the leg just above the knee.  I kick with my heel using a technique we call Naihanchi kick.  On some occasions I've put my partner on the floor.  On most occasions I've re-distributed their weight and had an easier time throwing them or knocking them to the ground.

Of course if I really wanted to hurt them, I'd kick the inside of the leg ... then stand on it and wait for the snap, crackle and pop

Best Wishes,


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 21, 2008)

Knee strikes are very effective in a fight. Even if they go to the ground a sharp elbow smash to the knee is as effective as one delivered by the foot. Also it resides just below the sight level. Most opponents would be looking for a strike going to the groin and above in anticipation to block. 
Lifting your foot high enough to strike at the knee can be quick and devastatingly effective. Especially if you're lucky enough to get someone who's had knee problems, i.e. an old football injury.


----------



## still learning (Jan 21, 2008)

Hello, Two points to remember....kicking the knee is a common technique most of us practice.  It is a major joint when hit and damage will end most fighting.

Second: Check your laws...when you break something...you can be sue if found guilty....and may have to pay for damages, loss wages, medical bills, and that person knees may never be the same...could lead to a life time of pain, operations.

With those two points mention.....if you are fighting for your life? ...and those knees become tarkets? ....take them out!  ..round house with your shin...or straight kick to side of the knees.

or if two or three guys coming at you...throw your body side ways into there knees....

you can also knee the knees...and off course knee from behind helps bringing a person down to your level?

Aloha


----------



## ares (Jan 21, 2008)

I have used knee strikes to end fights. If you can't stand then you can't attack me anymore. I used it on a much larger person then myself. It was a blade kick on the side of the knee. He went down and I walked away. It doesn't take much pressure to destroy a knee, so you have to be careful when you practice those strikes.


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 21, 2008)

The timing of the strike is something to be taken into consideration as well.  For the strike to be fully devastating the foot needs to be planted and the attackers weight needs to be on the joint.  If the attacker is moving and that foot is off the ground much of the damage that could be done won't be.  It'll still hurt but won't stop an attacker.


----------



## MJS (Jan 21, 2008)

JadeDragon3 said:


> My question to you guys/gals is this: How effective are kicks to the knee for ending a fight? Do they work or not? Has anybody used them in a real situation? How much pressure or force is needed in the kick to effectively end a fight?


 
IMHO, I don't like to rely on anything as a fight ender.  I would say that its more of an accumulation of things.  This is not to say that you could get lucky and get the 1 shot, 1 kill in, but the odds are slim IMO.  

As for the rest of the question...it is possible that you could do some damage, providing you hit the right spot at the right angle.

Its pretty safe to say that any shot to the leg area is going to cause some pain and get a reaction, but again, I would not assume that a kick to the knee is going to end it all.

Mike


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 21, 2008)

still learning said:


> Second: Check your laws...when you break something...you can be sue if found guilty....and may have to pay for damages, loss wages, medical bills, and that person knees may never be the same...could lead to a life time of pain, operations.


 My first thought is, what the hell are you doing hanging around after a fight anyway? I've never hung around waiting for the police or anything like that... that was in my younger days of course but I think now that if I were being mugged and I seriously took out the guy then I'm not hanging around. I'll get to someplace safe and THEN call 911. I'm not gonna worry about being sued or even care about what kind of damage I've done. 
Someone here once had a signature that said: Better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6.  Can I get an Amen? 



still learning said:


> or if two or three guys coming at you...throw your body side ways into there knees....
> 
> you can also knee the knees...and off course knee from behind helps bringing a person down to your level?
> Aloha


This would take meticulous timing and the two or three guys would need to be lined up perfectly for you to be able to effectively take them all out. Also IMO it's dangerous because 1. they could still see it coming and jump up over you and 2. it puts YOU on the ground first and makes you very vulnerable. 
I only go to the ground when I'm dragged there.


----------



## Drac (Jan 21, 2008)

Knee strikes are good, I prefer strikes to the shin...


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 21, 2008)

A good rake to the shins with boots that have an aggressive tread are a real "Owee".


----------



## Drac (Jan 21, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> A good rake to the shins with boots that have an aggressive tread are a real "Owee".


 
Yep...Used that on on duty a few times...


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jan 21, 2008)

Skilled Martial artists can generate huge amounts of force with kicks (in the thousands of PSI's), which is very useful for fighting. Especially since 20 PSI will break your knee. Meaning, if you want to end a fight, use a round kick to the knee, and it will break. Try to fight with that!


----------



## Guardian (Jan 21, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> My first thought is, what the hell are you doing hanging around after a fight anyway? I've never hung around waiting for the police or anything like that... that was in my younger days of course but I think now that if I were being mugged and I seriously took out the guy then I'm not hanging around. I'll get to someplace safe and THEN call 911. I'm not gonna worry about being sued or even care about what kind of damage I've done.
> Someone here once had a signature that said: Better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6. Can I get an Amen?
> 
> This would take meticulous timing and the two or three guys would need to be lined up perfectly for you to be able to effectively take them all out. Also IMO it's dangerous because 1. they could still see it coming and jump up over you and 2. it puts YOU on the ground first and makes you very vulnerable.
> I only go to the ground when I'm dragged there.


 
*I'll give you that Amen brother!*

*I concur, why would you want to stay around and if it's someone you know, they you have other choices then permanent damage or anything of the sort.*


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 21, 2008)

Guardian said:


> *I'll give you that Amen brother!*
> 
> *I concur, why would you want to stay around and if it's someone you know, they you have other choices then permanent damage or anything of the sort.*


If it's someone I know then they wouldn't attack me. I don't hang out with those who would be prone to do so. I make sure of it. And even IF they did, yes depending upon the severity of their attack I would match force with force and detain them best as I may. 
Remember the Oath Of Peace!


----------



## Em MacIntosh (Jan 22, 2008)

One of my favorite options to consider is limb destruction.  The knee is the most fragile and available limb, IMO and even if you miss, if you hit the shin or thigh you can take a leg out.  Don't forget using your stance to break the leg (crippling step from wing chun is a good example).  Unless you break the femur and sever the femoral artery it's non-lethal but very effective, therefore you should have less qualms than normal about really stomping it.  No better time for reflecting on your life then when you're laying on the ground clutching your leg waiting for the ambulance wondering, "why did I pick him?"


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 22, 2008)

JadeDragon3 said:


> My question to you guys/gals is this: How effective are kicks to the knee for ending a fight? Do they work or not? Has anybody used them in a real situation? How much pressure or force is needed in the kick to effectively end a fight?


My most recent "real" fight involved me kicking my attacker in the knee, twice. I needed no other strikes; he backed down. The end.
Sean


----------



## pstarr (Jan 22, 2008)

Pretty difficult to fight when you can't stand up.  Knee strikes are VERY effective...


----------



## chinto (Jan 23, 2008)

I have to say destroying a knee is remarkably easy and effective. it is one of tools and one of my first off selections for any real altercation.


----------



## searcher (Jan 23, 2008)

I actually lead off with a good kick to the thigh or knee, whichever presents itself.   The advantage is that there is little likelyhood of brain damage(unless they fall and hit their head) and they save face by no blows being delivered at a level where most of the on-lookers will be focused.   It may sound crazy, but that is my experience on why/how it works.


----------



## thardey (Jan 24, 2008)

Someone said it before, but it is worth repeating - a kick to the knee is most effective when the weight is on it. That's why they taught us to keep our feet moving in football - it's common to get hit in the knees. The simple defense against a knee kick is simply to raise that leg.

However, it seems that a lot of the "street fighting" these days uses almost a wrestler or boxer stance, which keeps the weight distributed on both knees, if not a little toward the front. If that's the case, distract them with a jab (but not too deep, you don't want him to lean back!) and take out the knee, either to the kneecap straight on, or a round kick to the side of the knee. If you get lucky enough to throw a side kick to the side of their knee, they won't be getting up on their own for weeks.


----------



## tradrockrat (Jan 29, 2008)

I'll go out on a limb here (pun intended) and say that I know how to take a leg kick, but even so, the years of wear on my knees are why I had to stop fighting.  I am 35.  At age 25 my doctor told me my knees were 80 due to all of the abuse I took to them.

For someone not prepared for a knee kick, a single strong strike can be devastating - totally.

I was taught to target the outside of the leg (knee) in sport, and the inside of the leg (knee) in combat, but in order to destroy the knee to target the front of the knee and kick straight into it.

If at all possible, of course...


----------

